# Wethered goat meat in Maryland or DC



## Debangan Dey (Jan 26, 2020)

Dear Friends,

I am looking for wethered goat meat in and around DMV area or PA? 

Is anyone aware of any farms around this area? I live in Baltimore and I am willing to travel for this.

Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you looked on Craigslist? Tried local butchers?


----------



## Debangan Dey (Jan 26, 2020)

Nothing on the craigslist. Contacting local farms to see. Thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## Laud12345 (Jul 22, 2020)

There is JB farms in Maryland.


----------

